# rounded steps on whirlpool tub



## tileguy51 (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm doing a set of rounded steps on a tub and its for a new contractor, I want to make a good impression, and was looking for ideas. I just signed up on this web site and love it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Use your wet saw for the cuts.
Then smooth them out with a rotary tool with a rotozip xbit (can get at Lowes)


----------



## tileguy51 (Oct 28, 2007)

*steps*

I ended up getting chiseled limestone cutting the rounded cuts and then matching the edge with my grinder, but thanks for the advice


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

got some pics of that chisel?


----------



## tileguy51 (Oct 28, 2007)

*pics*

No, I haven't figured out how to get them on my computer yet. I have some pics on my phone and a disposable camera, I don't have a scanner, and I don't know how to transfer them off my phone. I saw your latest pics of that back splash you did , I thought it looked great, I know how much messing around it is to do that on a 45


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

you can take your disposable camera to wal mart and they'll burn the pictures onto a cd that you can drag and drop onto your computer

you can get a pretty decent digital camera for a couple hundred dollars


----------



## tileguy51 (Oct 28, 2007)

*rounded steps*

pics


----------

